# Caribbean



## Kelsie (Jun 23, 2007)

My husband and I would like to vacation next winter somewhere in the Caribbean.  We were thinking possibly Jamaca but really don't have any idea which Island is the nicest and resonably priced.  We have never been out of the US, so any help you Tugger's can give us would be welcomed.  First thing is to apply for the passports.  Thank you, Kelsie


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2007)

TUG has a Caribbean Board that has lots of great info.  It would be a good place to do some reading and ask questions.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 23, 2007)

If you go to the US Virgin Islands, you will not need passports and you will still be in the United States.


----------



## Kelsie (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you for your help Denise and John.  I will check out that site.
John, what part of No. Jersey are you from.  We relocated from LBI 4 hrs. ago to NC, and just returned home from 3 weeks in Union.  Kelsie


----------



## susiequeve (Jun 23, 2007)

I vote for Aruba, we love it there because the weather is the same all year and it's basically out of the hurricane belt.  It has wonderful restaurants, casinos and beautiful beaches, there's something for everyone.  Check out reviews/forums on www.tripadvisor.com.


----------



## Docklander (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd vote for Aruba as well as long as you're not looking for the sort of idyllic island that you see in advert on the tv with acres of white sand, palm trees and no one else around.  Aruba isn't like that but is still an awesome destination with some good beaches, great food and good places to visit. As regards Jamaica, IMO, and this is only IMO, I wouldn't go back there if you paid me!  I have a whole multitude of reasons but the main one being that I never felt I could relax when I went off the resort property due to all the stories you hear about crime, violence etc...  Even if nothing happens to you (and it may well not) the fact that some resorts openly advise not going off property is an alarm bell to me.  There are plent of beautiful places in the caribbean you can go to without that hanging over you.


----------



## gretel (Jun 24, 2007)

*Your First Time*

I've heard similar stories from friends about Jamaica although I can't personally verify.  I don't have much desire to visit.  

I've been to Aruba many times (even alone with my kids) and have had nothing but wonderful experiences.  It isn't tropical but has wonderful beaches and restaurants.  I've also visited Curacao, Barbados, several islands of the Bahamas, and Bermuda.  I return to Aruba.  The Aruban people are so welcoming it makes a world of difference.  

My next island experience will be St. Thomas or St. John when I can get an exchange that fits my schedule.  I hear they are wonderful as well.


----------



## Kelsie (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you for all of your insight.  I will be checking out all of the sites that you have mentioned.  I do know that Jamaica is out.  Thanks again, Kelsie


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 27, 2007)

Kelsie said:


> Thank you for all of your insight.  I will be checking out all of the sites that you have mentioned.  I do know that Jamaica is out.  Thanks again, Kelsie



St John (USVI) is incredible... truly a paradise


----------



## Anne S (Jun 28, 2007)

You might also consider St. Maarten. It has lots of timeshares, great beaches, fantastic dining on the French side in Grand Case, and you can make day trips to Anguilla, St. Barth's and Saba.


----------



## JMSH (Jun 28, 2007)

My best suggestion would be to take a Caribbean cruise which would stop at various islands. You will get a little feel for each island and than be able to choose one to go back to the next year.


----------



## Kal (Jun 28, 2007)

JMSH said:


> My best suggestion would be to take a Caribbean cruise which would stop at various islands. You will get a little feel for each island and than be able to choose one to go back to the next year.


 
How many islands do you suggest visiting by cruise to make the decision?  Many cuises go to 3 islands and often go to the same favorite island (e.g. St. Thomas) on the majority of itineraries.  If a person wants to cover 26 islands it could take 10 cruises to make an informed decision.

Moreover, a cruise will rarely if ever provide information on what happens after dark or the quality of restaurants or grocery stores.  You will definitely get a view of some of the geography on each island, but even that will be limited depending on tour routes.


----------



## JMSH (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah somebody should take me out and beat the crap out of me for making that suggestion. I will stop trying to contribute to this board and leave it to you the expert. Sorry for trying to help.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 28, 2007)

JMSH said:


> Yeah somebody should take me out and beat the crap out of me for making that suggestion. I will stop trying to contribute to this board and leave it to you the expert. Sorry for trying to help.



I feel your pain!  I just love people that always think their opinion is better than your opinion.  We're all just trying to help the OP with as many options as possible, right?

I love your initial suggestion, because that is what I did, and now I know that I love Aruba and Curacao.  St. Thomas is also very nice.  Didn't like Jamaica so much because of the hard sells by the locals selling trinkets.  All of these PERSONAL opinions were determined via cruising.


----------



## Kal (Jun 28, 2007)

JMSH said:


> Yeah somebody should take me out and beat the crap out of me for making that suggestion. I will stop trying to contribute to this board and leave it to you the expert. Sorry for trying to help.


 
Not at all.  That was an excellent idea.  My wife had the same idea and indeed, we went on 10 cruises before we covered enough territory to make a decision.

Go *Here* to see what we selected after seeing 26 islands!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jun 29, 2007)

I took two cruises before deciding where I really liked in the Carribean. One went to 6 islands (A Royal Carribean cruise) and the other went to 3. 

We decided on Aruba and never looked back. The weather is literally the same 12 months a year, not a hurricane threat, has fantastic dining, wonderful native people, and is relatively safe.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jun 29, 2007)

I own a lot of Caribbean timeshares which I am delighted with and have never taken a Caribbean cruise.

That said, I think a cruise is a great idea as long as you don't act like a typical cruise ship visitor.

For many islands the worst place to be is the cruise ship port and the adjacent "downtown". Excursions give a much better taste but again you are herded like lemmings to the #1 tourist attaction or beach where you get the solitude of 1000 other people with you. 

However, if one were to just hire a taxi for the day and visit some of the quiet, out of the way places, it's a different world.

There's a beach on St. Thomas in the expat neighborhood that has 10 folks there on a weekday. 1/2 of them are grammer school age kids who mom sent down with the family dog. It's just 4 miles from Megan's Bay which draws thousands when a couple of ships are in port.

I remember sitting at Lameshur Beach on St. John from 1 PM until sunset one day a few years back and seeing no other human. The only sign of civilization was our jeep and the dirt road. It's in the national park. Want something with food? The beach on St. John in front of Ms. Vie's snack shop has 6-12 visitors a day. Trunk Bay will have a thousand.

Not recommended for higher crime islands like Jamaica or the DR. But even then, a driver/guide will provide the true essence of an island, not just the tourist traps which are far less inviting IMHO.

So a cruise can be a great intro...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 29, 2007)

We bought a Westin-STJ TS off of eBay sight unseen and couldn't be happier. We just returned from our second visit - and cannot wait for our return next year.

I have been to STT, Antigua, St Kitts, Nevus, Grenada, St Vincent and the Grenadines, and all of the BVI Islands, but can't speak to Aruba - STJ is incredible, and being a US territory has it's advantages.


----------



## rachel (Jun 29, 2007)

sorry folks but i personally love jamaica...we have been to alot of islands and there is none so tropical or beautiful as jamaica.  from mountains to rainforest to sandy beaches to rivers that flow through a jungle...a little of it all.  the people are different a little aggressive....but have never personally found myself afraid...we have traveled alone through villages and backroads have given native jamaican kids rides to the beach.  have shopped with the locals (at their stores) it all depends on how you present yourself..and most of all what you expect from others.  and a firm no thanks...sometimes helps!

rachel


----------



## Jeni (Jun 29, 2007)

I spent some time living in Jamaica and I wouldn't go back.  Beautiful- yes, a great place for tourist, no...in my opinion.  We like the Virgin Islands, Aruba, St. Maarten, and Turks and Caicos.  We have friends who go to St. Kitts and Nevis every year, as well as Antigua.  I also lived in the Domincan Republic one summer, and it's another place I do not plan to return as a tourist.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 29, 2007)

Forgot to mention Grand Cayman- we like that one too!


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jun 30, 2007)

*My opinion*

I am not a big fan of cruises...

I think that you don't get an actual feel for each Island, more that you get a inacurate feel of each Island.     You just aren't there long enough!


Most cruisers that have been to Jamaica hate it.    They get dropped off at the docks, and then they are bombarded with people trying to sell them things.     Well duh!  That is how those people live, by selling their wares to tourists!

I did see where the cruise ships docked in Aruba, and I just didn't think that was a great picture of the Island either.



We do All-inclusive in Jamaica.   The people are very friendly,  you just need to be carefull when outside of the resorts.    I wouldn't go out alone, take a taxi who will stay with you.     Its a beautifull country.    Lots of poverty, that some people don't like to see.   But I don't think  you should avoid it because of the poverty, that only will make it worse for them.     I really don't think I'd like a timeshare in Jamaica (there are only a couple).

We liked Aruba.   Rented a car and had fun driving around the Island.    Still have lots more we'd like to see & do there, on another trip.     Aruba was just a whole different kind of trip for us.    We felt completely safe on our own.

We enjoyed Cancun.    I thought the food & drink prices were much much better compared to Aruba.    That again was a whole different feel.     The Royal resorts give great service.     Very odd not speaking the language, even though most know enough to do what we needed done.



You might also want to look at airfare before making a decision.   (Unless money is no object).

From Detroit:  (per person)
Jamaica has become very cheap $400
Aruba we had to do Charter in order for Direct and it was still $550
Cancun we got Spirit Plus for $500 Non-stop

And from what I have seen the USVI are even more for us.


----------



## LauraS93 (Jul 9, 2007)

There is a lot to choose from in the Caribbean!  We've been to Turks and Caicos, Jamaica, St. Lucia, St. Thomas, and St. John.  We own at the Westin St. John.  Based on the previous posts, I'd either go with St. Maarten, Aruba, or St. John.

I don't think you can make a bad decision.  But like a pp said, look into airfare because that can make all the difference.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jul 10, 2007)

With so many islands to choose from, I've decided to visit them all, but not by cruise.  So far I've been to St. Croix, St. Thomas, Guadeloupe, St. Martin, St. Lucia, Aruba, Barbados and Jamaica.  Most of these islands offer similar activities but they each have their own uniqueness.  I would go to a book-store and find a book that has a chart of islands and activities available.  That should narrow down your initial choices.  Then it's time to research the cost of each trip.


----------



## LGinPA (Jul 10, 2007)

*Aruba*

IMO, Aruba is the best island for first timer islanders.  You will feel quite comfortable there, and it seems quite 'Americanized'.  Some don't like that and prefer a more 'foreign feel'.  But they do drive on the right, and have a well maintained road system. Car rentals are inexpensive there, too.  And so is food at the Hong King (sp?) market.  They take US dollars and give US$ in change.  There is no impoverished areas and it all feels safe. 

Once you feel more adventuresome, try Antigua (we just returned, and it was great!), and St Marten, or Grand Cayman. 

But I think Aruba is a good starter island.


----------

